# How to keep wheel from walking on carpet?



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I went to my spinning group on Wednesday evening and was in a different room than usual at the library. Well, my wheel walked on the carpet. It does it at home too, this is why I don't spin much any more at home.

I have dried the sticky foamy shelf stuff on both the carpet and a board, as well as a board plain. But the wheel continues to walk.

Am I peddling wrong? Maybe my foot too low on the peddle? I have a single treadle Lendrum wheel. I haven't used it since Covid started but oiled everything up well. I would just get a good rhythm going and away it would go on me.

Any ideas on what to do besides spinning in the kitchen on a not so comfy chair?


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't own a wheel yet, so can't be much help. But, what is the foot print of your wheel? will it fit in a tv tray? Do you have a box you can fill with weight and set behind it in the direction it wants to travel? These would be my first try.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to my spinning group on Wednesday evening and was in a different room than usual at the library. Well, my wheel walked on the carpet. It does it at home too, this is why I don't spin much any more at home.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I took a one week spinning class and the instructor brought a wheel for each of us, maybe 8 in the class. There was a variety of wheels by different well known companies, most were upright, and every one I tried danced around the room. It was not carpeted, but a hard surface, typical basement floor, probably cement. But, finally I got my turn on the Louet, and it was magic. That wheel kept absolutely still. I'm not sure what made the difference but I think it was the right height for me, or maybe some other factor. Whatever it was, I did nothing different and was thrilled as I had begun to believe I'd never be able to spin at a wheel. I bought that wheel and took it home.

I now also have a double treadle Lendrum now and no problem with it moving, but I did buy a spinning chair from Rick Reeves. He used to have a spot at the Maryland Wool show and had spinning chairs. He had me try different heights from the chairs he had and do a sample spin while he watched the motion. He figured out which height was right for me. He made his recommendation and I bought it. I love that chair. The seat is significantly lower than my kitchen chair but comfortable for my height, 5'3". I wouldn't be able to sit at kitchen chair for spinning, just too high to be comfortable. 

I don't know where one could find such a chair now, it was just a bit of luck that I stopped in that booth that day. I also have a rigid heddle loom on a stand and that chair is what I use at the loom. Again, tried kitchen chair for weaving with no luck, arms would be in awkward uncomfortable position.

This is my experience with the dancing wheel, don't know if it is helpful to you, but maybe you can find specifics somewhere on the internet about the right height chair for your height. It could be some of the problem as the height could put the entire body motion out of sync, maybe making your foot or treadle action push the wheel. I really cannot say, just my best guess based on my experience. When I bought that chair I was given some info about that but it was too long ago to have stayed in memory. But I understand your frustration.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder if it's the way you're pushing on the treadle. Maybe you're pushing forward a bit instead of straight down.


----------



## Bales (Jan 14, 2012)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to my spinning group on Wednesday evening and was in a different room than usual at the library. Well, my wheel walked on the carpet. It does it at home too, this is why I don't spin much any more at home.
> 
> ...


I have 4 spinning wheels (1) Ashford traditional I glued a disc of sand paper on bottom of each leg - works well on carpet. (2 ) Ashford Joy and (3) Pore Pippy - use these on a car mat on a polished floor and (4) electric , use a non-slip drawer liner placed on a coffee table. I am short (5 ft) and I find the chair is the right height for me if my thigh is slightly raised when I sit well back into a straight-backed kitchen chair. Try moving your foot a bit forward so that most of the pressure comes from the ball of your foot. Keep at it and it will come right! .Happy spinning


----------



## Bales (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 4 spinning wheels (1) Ashford Traditional. I glued a disc of sand paper on bottom of each leg - works well on carpet (2 Ashford Joy and (3) pore Pippy - use these on a car mat on a polished floor and (4) electric, use with a non-slip drawer liner placed on a coffee table. I'm short (5ft) and I find the chair is the right height for me if my thigh is slightly raised when I sit well back into a straight-backed kitchen type chair. Try moving your foot a little forward so that most of the pressure comes from the ball of your foot. Keep at it and it will come right! Happy spinning


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

cat_woman said:


> I wonder if it's the way you're pushing on the treadle. Maybe you're pushing forward a bit instead of straight down.


That could very well be. I was wearing flip flops instead of barefoot. Maybe I do that at home too. But at home I am barefoot too. I will practice just treadling and see if that helps any. Thank you for the help.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Bales said:


> I have 4 spinning wheels (1) Ashford traditional I glued a disc of sand paper on bottom of each leg - works well on carpet. (2 ) Ashford Joy and (3) Pore Pippy - use these on a car mat on a polished floor and (4) electric , use a non-slip drawer liner placed on a coffee table. I am short (5 ft) and I find the chair is the right height for me if my thigh is slightly raised when I sit well back into a straight-backed kitchen chair. Try moving your foot a bit forward so that most of the pressure comes from the ball of your foot. Keep at it and it will come right! .Happy spinning


Oh, sandpaper, that sounds like a great idea. I mostly spin on some sort of carpet rather than on a floor. I do have the sticky backed sandpaper for sanders too. I think.

I have tried the non-slip drawer liner on wood, with no luck. Same with on the carpet. I am going to be practicing just treadling and see if that works and will try your suggestions with the sandpaper. 

I also have some of that new double stick tape that adheres to anything and is washable and removable. I will try that on the feet too. Thank you for the ideas.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I just looked up Rick Reeves and found out he died in 2017. So I can't get a chair from him and it seems that the spinning wheel chairs are 18" tall. I may need something a bit shorter than that. I am 5' 4".

But I had been spinning in the chair I used to spin in and that was a big oversized living room chair. It sits lower to the ground. And then a regular chair at the library. So maybe I am pushing away from the wheel with my foot. I will practice just treadling again. Maybe I am just rusty.

I did get a nice looking foot








stool, I could try on that. But after looking at it with the cat, it may be too low.

Thank you all for helping out.  I appreciate all the great suggestions.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

katrapp said:


> I just looked up Rick Reeves and found out he died in 2017. So I can't get a chair from him and it seems that the spinning wheel chairs are 18" tall. I may need something a bit shorter than that. I am 5' 4".
> 
> But I had been spinning in the chair I used to spin in and that was a big oversized living room chair. It sits lower to the ground. And then a regular chair at the library. So maybe I am pushing away from the wheel with my foot. I will practice just treadling again. Maybe I am just rusty.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Rick died, he was such a nice man. I did buy a wheel man from him too, ( i have 4 too 😊) and he gave me a lazy kate. He sold his business somewhere around this time (late 90s or early 2000s) so didn't come to that wool show anymore.

I measured my chair and it is 16" from top of seat to the floor, measured my kitchen chair and it is 18" to floor. Measured the depth of seat from backrest to front edge, kitchen chair is 15 inches while spinning chair is 12 inches. I would guess that small difference could be enough to change the angle of motion. When you mention comfy chair made me think you may be sitting in more of a reclining position which would push wheel away, at least that what I imagine, looking at my comfy chair. I also agree to use ball of the foot to treadle, and try different spots on the treadle for more of a pushing down motion vs pushing forward. That may work.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

kaypriest said:


> I didn't know that Rick died, he was such a nice man. I did buy a wheel man from him too, ( i have 4 too 😊) and he gave me a lazy kate. He sold his business somewhere around this time (late 90s or early 2000s) so didn't come to that wool show anymore.
> 
> I measured my chair and it is 16" from top of seat to the floor, measured my kitchen chair and it is 18" to floor. I would guess that small difference could be enough to change the angle of motion. I also agree to use ball of the foot to treadle, and try different spots on the treadle for more of a pushing down motion vs pushing forward. That may work.


 I did notice that they had chairs with his name attached to them for sale in several places online, but they were 18" tall. I know that is the height of the average chair. I was hoping that they would be about 16" tall, like your chair. They cost too much to have someone whack off the legs and it still not work.

I will try using the ball of my foot. I have been using the whole foot. That may be a lot of my problem. Thank you.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

If the chair is the problem, you could try a child's chair. That might be the right height for you. That and treadling could solve the walking wheel issue.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

cat_woman said:


> If the chair is the problem, you could try a child's chair. That might be the right height for you. That and treadling could solve the walking wheel issue.


Oh, I happen to have a child's chair too. I forgot about that. It has a pillow on it and the cat uses it as a perch. LOL!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

katrapp said:


> I did notice that they had chairs with his name attached to them for sale in several places online, but they were 18" tall. I know that is the height of the average chair. I was hoping that they would be about 16" tall, like your chair. They cost too much to have someone whack off the legs and it still not work.
> 
> I will try using the ball of my foot. I have been using the whole foot. That may be a lot of my problem. Thank you.


Interesting that the chairs for sale are 18" high. I think I was very lucky to have met him and have him observe my spinning and recommend the 16" chair. I do remember he had different heights in the booth. 

I didn't know you might have seen photos of chairs for sale, so took a photo of mine. I'll include it anyway as others may be interested. You'll see a peg in the back, and this comes out to separate the back from the seat for easy transport. If you have any Amish near you, they may be able to make something similar for you.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

kaypriest said:


> Interesting that the chairs for sale are 18" high. I think I was very lucky to have met him and have him observe my spinning and recommend the 16" chair. I do remember he had different heights in the booth.
> 
> I didn't know you might have seen photos of chairs for sale, so took a photo of mine. I'll include it anyway as others may be interested. You'll see a peg in the back, and this comes out to separate the back from the seat for easy transport. If you have any Amish near you, they may be able to make something similar for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your pictures. The ones I have seen do not have the heart, which I guess is his signature mark. But for the rest, they are almost exactly alike. I love that it comes apart of easy carrying. I did find on on Etsy that was 17". But right now funds are quite tight. But you have given me a lot of ideas.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

katrapp said:


> I did notice that they had chairs with his name attached to them for sale in several places online, but they were 18" tall. I know that is the height of the average chair. I was hoping that they would be about 16" tall, like your chair. They cost too much to have someone whack off the legs and it still not work.
> 
> I will try using the ball of my foot. I have been using the whole foot. That may be a lot of my problem. Thank you.


Do you have or do you know anyone with an adjustable height stool, piano stool or like you might see in a doctor’s office? If you could borrow one you could play with the height and figure out what height works for you. Don’t think I would want to spin on a chair with wheels, but it might work for figuring out correct height.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

katrapp said:


> Thank you for your pictures. The ones I have seen do not have the heart, which I guess is his signature mark. But for the rest, they are almost exactly alike. I love that it comes apart of easy carrying. I did find on on Etsy that was 17". But right now funds are quite tight. But you have given me a lot of ideas.


Good luck in finding a great chair. I hope you come across something that will work, and if you can try one at different heights that would be the way to see if it works for you. I thought of one other point on the chair - the back support is slim as well so there is nothing to get in the way for different types of drafting. If you need to bring your arm back for a long draw, no obstruction.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Do you have or do you know anyone with an adjustable height stool, piano stool or like you might see in a doctor’s office? If you could borrow one you could play with the height and figure out what height works for you. Don’t think I would want to spin on a chair with wheels, but it might work for figuring out correct height.


Great idea. I will ask around to the people I know and see if anyone has one. Thank you.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I know nothing about spinning, but I do wonder whether a typists chair which is height adjustable might help, or perhaps a rubber mat on the floor, such as you can buy to protect carpets from continual wear, such as in an office.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

katrapp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to my spinning group on Wednesday evening and was in a different room than usual at the library. Well, my wheel walked on the carpet. It does it at home too, this is why I don't spin much any more at home.
> 
> ...


I think it’s the way you treadle. You are pushing the wheel away. Try to bring the wheel closer so your leg is straighter and not too forward. A lot of people I have taught had the same problem as you and they were all doing the same thing. Their leg was too extended forward. Personally I never spin in socks or bare feet, always slippers or shoes. Socks just cause slippage on the treadle causing you to push the wheel further and further away from you, and bare feet are just too flat. Never understand the bare foot option. Just my preference and opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

liz morris said:


> I know nothing about spinning, but I do wonder whether a typists chair which is height adjustable might help, or perhaps a rubber mat on the floor, such as you can buy to protect carpets from continual wear, such as in an office.


Thank you, I like the idea of a rubber mat. I was suggested a yoga mat from someone in my spinning group. But I think one of those heavier mats might do the trick.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

kaypriest said:


> Many years ago I took a one week spinning class and the instructor brought a wheel for each of us, maybe 8 in the class. There was a variety of wheels by different well known companies, most were upright, and every one I tried danced around the room. It was not carpeted, but a hard surface, typical basement floor, probably cement. But, finally I got my turn on the Louet, and it was magic. That wheel kept absolutely still. I'm not sure what made the difference but I think it was the right height for me, or maybe some other factor. Whatever it was, I did nothing different and was thrilled as I had begun to believe I'd never be able to spin at a wheel. I bought that wheel and took it home.
> 
> I now also have a double treadle Lendrum now and no problem with it moving, but I did buy a spinning chair from Rick Reeves. He used to have a spot at the Maryland Wool show and had spinning chairs. He had me try different heights from the chairs he had and do a sample spin while he watched the motion. He figured out which height was right for me. He made his recommendation and I bought it. I love that chair. The seat is significantly lower than my kitchen chair but comfortable for my height, 5'3". I wouldn't be able to sit at kitchen chair for spinning, just too high to be comfortable.
> 
> ...


I have several wheels and I find I need to sit in a different chair for each one in order to treadle comfortably and to keep the wheel from walking away. My antique wheel requires a taller chair while my Ashford requires a shorter chair, which seems counterintuitive, since my Ashford is much taller than my antique wheel. I found the chair height needed is dependant on the height of the treadle pivot from the floor and/or the leg angle needed to efficiently work the treadle. Which is why Rich Reeves had you sit in different chairs.
With my Ashford on a hardwood floor, I also need to set both my chair and wheel on a small area rag rug. Between the texture of the rug and my body weight on the chair the rug keeps the wheel from sliding away from me. Once I was somewhere without my rug available, so I ran a length of string between my wheel and the chair leg, effectively tying the two together so that the wheel would not walk away on the slippery tile floor.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Cathy B said:


> I have several wheels and I find I need to sit in a different chair for each one in order to treadle comfortably and to keep the wheel from walking away. My antique wheel requires a taller chair while my Ashford requires a shorter chair, which seems counterintuitive, since my Ashford is much taller than my antique wheel. I found the chair height needed is dependant on the height of the treadle pivot from the floor and/or the leg angle needed to efficiently work the treadle. Which is why Rich Reeves had you sit in different chairs.
> With my Ashford on a hardwood floor, I also need to set both my chair and wheel on a small area rag rug. Between the texture of the rug and my body weight on the chair the rug keeps the wheel from sliding away from me. Once I was somewhere without my rug available, so I ran a length of string between my wheel and the chair leg, effectively tying the two together so that the wheel would not walk away on the slippery tile floor.


I'm no expert on ergonomics but I can picture how it can change based on so many factors, as you mention. Interesting, when I bought the chair from Rick I didn't own one of his wheels at the time, but had the Louet and the Lendrum, which are different from the traditional wheels he made. But I did the sample spinning on one of his wheels. I really didn't have a problem with either of my two wheels moving, just loved that darn chair. I did buy a wheel from Rick the following year, he gave me a good price because he thought the stain he used was darker than most spinners would like. I snatched that deal in a minute.

I haven't yet had to tie my wheel to my chair, but yes, we do what is necessary, and I love your solution!


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

I use an office chair for spinning. It can be adjusted to whatever height is needed using the different wheels. Don't have a problem with the wheel walking but use an up and down action with my foot rather than a push action.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Cathy B said:


> ...Once I was somewhere without my rug available, so I ran a length of string between my wheel and the chair leg, effectively tying the two together so that the wheel would not walk away on the slippery tile floor.


That's brilliant! I have a Schacht Ladybug that slides when I use it if I don't pay attention to how I'm treadling. I'll have to try this. Quick and cheap fix.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Cathy B said:


> I have several wheels and I find I need to sit in a different chair for each one in order to treadle comfortably and to keep the wheel from walking away. My antique wheel requires a taller chair while my Ashford requires a shorter chair, which seems counterintuitive, since my Ashford is much taller than my antique wheel. I found the chair height needed is dependant on the height of the treadle pivot from the floor and/or the leg angle needed to efficiently work the treadle. Which is why Rich Reeves had you sit in different chairs.
> With my Ashford on a hardwood floor, I also need to set both my chair and wheel on a small area rag rug. Between the texture of the rug and my body weight on the chair the rug keeps the wheel from sliding away from me. Once I was somewhere without my rug available, so I ran a length of string between my wheel and the chair leg, effectively tying the two together so that the wheel would not walk away on the slippery tile floor.


Wow!! Great to know about the shorter and taller treads pivot. I have rag rugs too. That way I don't have to go out and get something. Thank you.


----------

